# What do u have, ported, sealed, IB?



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I searched and didnt see a thread or poll and im curious what most of you guys use for your sub(s).

Ive had more sealed boxes throughout the years, but im currently doing ported, and i enjoy it better.

I would like to try IB some day, maybe in the GF's next car.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Ported on my old Kicker CVR D4s. Most likely going sealed on my idmax 10. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Cruzer said:


> I searched and didnt see a thread or poll and im curious what most of you guys use for your sub(s).
> 
> Ive had more sealed boxes throughout the years, but im currently doing ported, and i enjoy it better.
> 
> I would like to try IB some day, maybe in the GF's next car.


You didn't say why you enjoy a ported box better.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

finfinder said:


> You didn't say why you enjoy a ported box better.


It gets louder at the tuned frequency

I'm currently using sealed
I have several ported and one bandpass also.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

finfinder said:


> You didn't say why you enjoy a ported box better.


With ported I don't lose any noticeable sq but it gets louder. The only problem I have had so far is some slight noise at full blast low frequencies. Even tho I have enough port area.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

IB and I really like it, i just wish i had a second sub for more output on those days that I want to bounce down the block. but that's not very often so whatever


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

lots of sealed. i know this is a sq forum, but i wonder if most are doing like a single 10 sealed just to hear the lows, or maybe two 12s sealed for decent output?


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Current setup IB.

Prior setup sealed.


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

Cruzer said:


> With ported I don't lose any noticeable sq but it gets louder. The only problem I have had so far is some slight noise at full blast low frequencies. Even tho I have enough port area.


Good answer. Every technology has its ups and downs. BTW, are you using a subsonic filter ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> lots of sealed. i know this is a sq forum, but i wonder if most are doing like a single 10 sealed just to hear the lows, or maybe two 12s sealed for decent output?





> *SAZ 1500D*
> 
> The specs that Jacob at Sundown audio has from his testing are as follows -
> 
> ...


My speaker is a DVC 4 ohm/wired in parallel [ *2 ohms *]

I'm happy with about 1 cu ft stuffed and sealed/ inverse mount on an *Image Dynamics IDMAX 12*:beerchug:

both for chest thump/car flexing and SQ


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

Currently, 1 12 sealed.

At different times in the past, I have used 2 10s ported, 2 12s sealed, and 1 12 sealed. I also have a couple of 15s that I would like to try...just don't have the power or want to give up the space (for 1 or both).


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

I run a 12" IDMax in a 2 cubic foot ported box @ 32hz. The main reason: efficiency. 
Before the IDs, I ran a 10" JVC Arsenal hemp fiber sub in the same box and it was awesome! It beat hard and hit low.

JVC Mobile Entertainment \ 10" Subwoofer - CS-AW8040 \ Introduction
It sounded like the sub was installed in my dash, I could not believe what I was
hearing every time I got in the car...very under rated sub.
I would def. go back to it. Infact, I am


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I do use a subsonic filter though i cant remember off the top of my head where it is set. I also think according to winisd im good down to 15hz before my subs start to go past their rated xmax. how trustworthy winisd is with that not sure. i think i got it set at like 25hz cuz i dont think much music is below that anyways



finfinder said:


> Good answer. Every technology has its ups and downs. BTW, are you using a subsonic filter ?





Triggz said:


> I run a 12" IDMax in a 2 cubic foot ported box @ 32hz. The main reason: efficiency.
> Before the IDs, I ran a 10" JVC Arsenal hemp fiber sub in the same box and it was awesome! It beat hard and hit low.
> 
> JVC Mobile Entertainment \ 10" Subwoofer - CS-AW8040 \ Introduction
> ...


good to see something different, ive used jvc head units, but never used their subs.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

How much port area do you have? If yo uare getting port noise then it's not enough. Two of these Momo's from Polk right?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Let's define noise and then define port noise 

1] noise = from sub unless u got sumptin else in da box

2] port noise = a chuffing sound or air noise caused as it goes in and out


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

not sure if this is the place for it, but my thread over on CA didnt provide too much help


i have two polk audio mm1040 10" subs. i built a 2.3 cubic foot box tuned to 32hz slot ported box.

according to my calculations it has 31.5 port area. (port is 12" high by 2 5/8 wide)

i looked at the SSA box designs and for a dual ported box for two ssa dcon 10s, they have 28.125 port area.

polk recommended a box that has 27 port area.

on 99.9% of my music its fine as i dont listen to rap, but if i play late night tip, its making some noise for some reason.

someone suggested maybe its mechanical from my subs, they are rated for 700 watts total, im giving ~870. possible, but i dont think so personally. on that song, it takes putting the gain down to almost nothing to get the noise to stop, no way its power or clipping imo.

it is a 128kbps song, thats all i could get my hands on, and all my other music is 320kbps, and no problems with them. perhaps thats what it is.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I usually run sealed for sanity's sake of designing the box. But my current install will definitely be ported. And downfiring


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> it takes putting the gain down to almost nothing to get the noise to stop


systen failure


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

chithead said:


> I usually run sealed for sanity's sake of designing the box. But my current install will definitely be ported. And downfiring


designing and building ported isnt the easier thats for sure



Oliver said:


> systen failure


huh lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Everything has its limits , even your system .


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

of course, but why would 1 song cause this noise but no others


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

iv have had sealed and ported. i had a JL 8W7 in the recommended ported box. it was a bit boomy for me it didint have the same attack as it did in a sealed box.

i now have an idmax in a sealed box. but i have head room problems (only 225w rms)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> of course, but why would 1 song cause this noise but no others


Can you think of any songs that the guys who compete hate? { seven _________ ! }

There are certain songs that are used to show flaws in a system design.


----------



## SneakyCyber (Oct 4, 2010)

I have had in the past simple tuned port and single reflex bandpass for DB drag. For SQ I use 3 10's in a sealed enclosure. Great frequency response and so far I have not had a problem with low frequency reproduction. I did have a set of 12's in a hatch back in a sealed enclosure that was unbelievable they were bazooka 12's with a bazooka amp. Not sure on the power of the amp it was quite a few years ago.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Got your ssf on the amp turned up high enough?

could be there is considerable low freq information below the tuning frequency of your enclosure. Just a guess.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll have to check again but ithink it's set at 30hz


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sealed leading the way, interesting, but should have known


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've went back & forth between sealed & ported over the last 18 years, but just recently went IB with two AE IB15s & absolutely love them.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

^^definately acoustically transparent subs, heard them at MECA finals.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

if i had a trunk, i would go ib with ae as well, but i drive trucks or sports cars so pretty much no trunks


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> if i had a trunk, i would go ib with ae as well, but i drive trucks or sports cars so pretty much no trunks


Check out their AV line if you haven't already.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i would love to run the av line or a shiva/tempest, but i already have decent subs and cant get any interest in someone buying them for me to buy new.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying an IB setup, however my current and all my other previous subs all been in a sealed enclosure

I'm not much of bass though


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)

I use a ported box in my current setup, have also used tls in the past .


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I am currently running two Hertz HX250 in a sealed enclosure. Sound fantastic. There are very nice subs.


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm running two Soundsplinter RL-p 12's in a big ported enclosure tuned at 35hz. Power is a SAZ-1500d. Gets extremely loud for 2 12's. It still retains very good SQ for being more of a SPL oriented setup. I use to only use sealed enclosures when I got into car audio 14 years ago. Now I build almost only ported.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Technically I'm none of the above lol. Passive Radiators are a 5th order system so yeah... Lol 2 AV15h's and 4 PR15's from exodus audio tuned to 25hz


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> With ported I don't lose any noticeable sq but it gets louder. The only problem I have had so far is some slight noise at full blast low frequencies. Even tho I have enough port area.


Yeah it happened to me, there was a slight noise at full blast. But beside that I really like my ported enclosure.

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af102/asawendo/IMG01368-20101027-0556.jpg


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Running a Tymphany LAT 700 in a ported box tuned to 25hz. I had tried a sealed enclosure with the LAT before and the ported box was a better choice for this particular sub IMO.


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like em sealed yhea you dont get the louder output at specific specs of your port but overall I enjoy the punch and overall SQ from sealed but not all subs and enclosures are created equal.


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sure there is a thread but I think there would be bit more various discussions on midbass midrange sealed, ported, or IB


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Have always constructed sealed enclosures, always...home and 12v. My latest, and current is a double-compound-isobaric unit with two interior and two exterior 8" drivers. Best sounding unit I've built to date (25+ years, hobbyist).


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I try to like ported, but there's just something about the sealed sound that makes me always go back to it. 

After blowing a DD in a 4 cubes @36 hz box, I ran a RE SEx 15 in 2.6 sealed, then 4 cubes @ 31 hz ported, then 5 cubes sealed, then back to the first 2.6 box. 

It perfectly compliments my transfer function and delivers flat frequency response from way up high around 120 hz all the way down to 25 hz. FTW


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Danometal said:


> I try to like ported, but there's just something about the sealed sound that makes me always go back to it.
> 
> After blowing a DD in a 4 cubes @36 hz box, I ran a RE SEx 15 in 2.6 sealed, then 4 cubes @ 31 hz ported, then 5 cubes sealed, then back to the first 2.6 box.
> 
> It perfectly compliments my transfer function and delivers flat frequency response from way up high around 120 hz all the way down to 25 hz. FTW


Dan, what were the differences in the 2.6 & 5 cf sealed boxes you tried?


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

fish said:


> Dan, what were the differences in the 2.6 & 5 cf sealed boxes you tried?


Let's see:

Though the low bass response gained efficiency, the sub suffered over excursion with powerful low bass. Also, it shaved down the 1 db bump in the 60+ hz region (which, with cabin gain, sounds flat to the ear). WinISD wanted 6.6 cubes for the 7.07 QTC. 2.6 puts it at .95ish,

And, I have a theory in that there is a point where the box to trunk space ratio can actually harm the benefits of transfer function though the actual larger box causes extra low end efficiency. 

I now have a good amount of free space in my trunk which seems to pick the low end up and flatten the 1 db peak. The benefits thereof are no more over excursion, and CARGO space for the grocery gettin!!

edit: 6.8 cubes in WinISD...


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ported. After I did my first ported setup I was hooked on the fat lowend and efficiency. 

Low tuning yields great sq as well. Just make a cut here and there.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

its not so black and white for me. if a sub has a super low fs, and is say.. a twelve or fifteen, i use sealed. if i want a cheap ten to sound good, that has an fs of like 35, i use a ported box to get its tuning down to get a flatter response.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

IB 15s and its great. Still trying to figure out why it does not want to go under 25Hz, that well but I can't complain really. I've run them all sealed/ported/AP/IB/BP and like IB the best but then again I like good bottom and can't afford to lose my trunk anymore.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

sqshoestring said:


> IB 15s and its great. Still trying to figure out why it does not want to go under 25Hz, that well but I can't complain really. I've run them all sealed/ported/AP/IB/BP and like IB the best but then again I like good bottom and can't afford to lose my trunk anymore.


x2. Doing (2) 15" in my new car, IB.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Sealed, current set up 12w7....
I've done it all! Sealed, ported, 5th order bandpass (single reflex), 7th order bandpass (dual reflex) isobaric sealed and even IB. I personally prefer sealed inclosure but having said that I also believe that people are free to select whichever enclosure they desire as we all have different needs and wants.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

ported will give you the **** if you do it on time!


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

8675309 said:


> ported will give you the **** if you do it on time!


So will sealed give you the squirts if you do it late?


----------



## Potbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

ported for the win...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

jimmy2345 said:


> So will sealed give you the squirts if you do it late?


ya i was confused by his post as well... lmao


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

two image dynamics IDQ 15's in infinite baffle.

soon to be a pair of IDMAX12's


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Just installed Polk SR 12'' in sealed.

Sub only has about 8 hours of play time so it's too early give it a full review but:

1. this sub in sealed enclosure has RIDICULOUS (in a good way) punch/kick. Maybe i won't need rear fill afterall, sounds like when it's fully broken in it'll give me all the punch i ever wanted. It already does lol, i can only imagine what it'll sound like in 2 weeks.
2. Coming from 12'' Polk DB sub in ported i'll need some time to get used to not hearing those loooow frequencies.

I mostly listen to either hardcore techno which is all about kick/punch or dubstep/drum'n'bass which is all about bass. Well, hardcore now sounds just like it should - hard as fukk fast punchy kicks but dubstep seems to be missing those looow, extended basswaves. I hope by the time SR is fully broken in i'll get those lows back but i do realize that that's a trade off from going from ported to sealed.
Overall i'm VERY pleased with sub and sealed enclosure. A lot of reviews on the sub mentioned how "musical" it is which i never really understood but i think i now know what they were talking about, very "musical" it is. I'm sure sealed enclosure has a part to play in it


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Running 2 IDQ10v3s in sealed .75cube enclosures and the SQ is fantastic. I've tried ported in the past and thoroughly enjoyed the tones and dynamics of it but after running them for a while my SQ side had to come back to sealed. I'm running the IDQs sealed off a Genesis Dual Mono Extreme and it's so fat and clean! people who sit in my car are always replaying parts of songs so they can hear certain things again and again... gets a lil annoying, lol.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Vital said:


> Just installed Polk SR 12'' in sealed.
> 
> Sub only has about 8 hours of play time so it's too early give it a full review but:
> 
> ...


I would try modeling the SR in WinISD to see what box size would be best, if you haven't already, that is. Most manufacturer's recommended box sizes are waaaay too small for a good response. 

I run a RE SE/x 15 sealed, and I've tried it in sealed and ported, same amp, and sealed hits far, far lower than it did in a 4 cubes @ 31 hz ported box with 56 square inches port area. I have the cone about 5 inches from the rear of the trunk, and that maximizes the cabin gain in my car.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

I used sealed because it sounds the cleanest, easiest to make, easiest to tune, and one removes so many other variables. You can't mess up a sealed enclosure unless grossly under or over sized.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Vital said:


> Just installed Polk SR 12'' in sealed.
> 
> Sub only has about 8 hours of play time so it's too early give it a full review but:
> 
> ...


i liked my polk MM 10s sealed, nice and punchy, great SQ. but they had no low end like my old rockford 12s had sealed.

i switched to ported and i love it

what size box u got them in? polk recommends 1.20 sealed, but winisd looks great with 2 cubic foot. tho 1.2 with polyfil might be good


----------



## soloz2 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've always liked sealed boxes. For the last 10 or so years I've been running a pair of Kicker Solo Baric 10sd subs and a zr360 amp. .


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always liked sealed enclosures. I subscribe to the K.I.S.S. program, Keep It Simple Stupid. I guess that makes me both simple and stupid.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I've run the same 2 12W6s in the same car with the same amp in many different configs. The sealed box never had the sound I wanted in the TL and I tried 3 different sizes. I preferred ported over sealed. Then I did a bandpass and that was the best to date in this car. I really like that thing. I'm currently waiting on my 2 AE15s for IB. Just for the heck of it I tried a single W6 IB and its amazing. It blows everything else I've owned away. Output is not bad but I could use the other 12. The low end is bottomless but it sounds natural. Unfortunately I put them up for sale and its a done deal. I'm hoping the IB 15s will sound as good.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i have no knowledge of how jl prevents distortion, but i bet the AE's lower inductance and very low distortion will sound slightly better than the w6s. noticeably? that im also not sure of, but u will have to let us know!!!

even if they sound no better, but on par with the w6, the price is easily a winning factor


----------



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the punchier sealed box, but I would assume you could tune a ported box to suit your liking


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> i have no knowledge of how jl prevents distortion, but i bet the AE's lower inductance and very low distortion will sound slightly better than the w6s. noticeably? that im also not sure of, but u will have to let us know!!!
> 
> even if they sound no better, but on par with the w6, the price is easily a winning factor


Well the W6s are basically sold for $300 so there's no going back now. Luckily that means only $40 out of pocket for the AE subs plus the extra sound deadening, mdf, etc. I wish one of the guys from this board could hear it before I take the sub out to ship it. I need someone who has heard a great SQ system before to see what I'm talking about. 

I would be more than happy if the 15s only sounded the same but with a lot more SPL. I've begun the prep work. This is going to be the system I keep for a very long time so no shortcuts. With the IRS trouble I'm in I may just have to keep the TL for another 5 years or so, so I want it perfect.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

You can build a ported box for output or SQ *by means of low frequency extension*, it's used a lot in ultra high end audiophile cabinets that reach well below 10hz. Don't ever write of ported enclosure as not SQ, they just have to be generally larger, quite a bit in some cases.

Bandpass I can't stand for really any sense of the word.

Sealed is what I have now in every vehicle. But I'm going to be looking very carefully at replacing my 6x9" factory subwoofers with possibly a good single 10" IB setup to free my trunk space, also switch to a much smaller amp and get my now 2 amps out of the way.

Once you hear a proper IB setup, if you like just smooth bass response, you can't beat it. Some people don't like it, it lacks a powerful impact that most people like. IB is done again in a lot of audiophiles homes for their subwoofers, they are amazing but for SPL you need lots of power and lots more drivers.

Sealed, same thing, that can range quite a lot depending on how it's built.
My current is pretty large considering the subs but it also allows them to hit stable down to 32hz, that's pretty good for a 10" woofer.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you want spl put the Fi IB 18s in there. Lol, I get enough with my pair of pyles at $94 which have to be less than the AEs. Certainly more than SQ requires, in fact the only time I have run them out good and hard was with a bass CD where the bass is much louder than the 'music' parts. Was going to try 350rms instead of 500rms in there now, but not sure, even though I don't use it, so guess I should try it and see as its a much smaller footprint. Just wondering if a larger amp would gain up faster and work better for that reason, even though I don't need the power. I always have plenty of bass but need to gain it up when I turn it up loud, I get tired of cranking on the bass level all the time. Eventually I will have a knob or EQ or something after the HU.

I used to run 10" IB a lot in 1 and 2 pairs. Quad 10s is pretty good even cheaper ones, its enough to enjoy and I only had a 2x75 old school amp at 2 ohms/channel on them. I ran one set in the deck and another into the seats in one car worked great. I don't think they can get much under 30Hz, but today there are a lot better subs out there...much more capable in xmax.

I like IB the best because it goes lower than sealed, though large ported can do it most cars you can't fit it.....IB takes no room hardly.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i wonder people that are using sealed, if they fall in one of these categories?

Never tried ported
Dont know how to design/build ported box
Tried crappy prefab ported box, and didnt like so refuse ported now
Sealed just because its easy to build, just want some boom
Sealed but have a big box to get the proper low end(not spl, but for it to play low)

i know my polk MM 10s just didnt go low, but i built the .66 cubic foot box polk recommended. maybe i should have went with 1 cu ft with some polyfil and the low end would be there. 

so i went ported, the extra output is nice, but i would be happy with sealed if it just play low, it just felt like why isnt it playing that?

i gave my GF my rockford 12s sealed because too big for my truck to fit, they seem to play low, best i can tell.

maybe its just the impact of a 12, or 15 hitting that i like, and the 10s sealed didnt provide


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I voted for sealed. I suspect that I would really like IB, but that is the one option I have never tried yet. Been driving trucks or SUVs for my last few vehicles, and I don't anticipate owning a sedan anytime soon, otherwise I would definitely experiment with it.

I prefer the sound of a sealed enclosure the majority of the time, and I'm typically happy enough with it. Then again, there are times that I'm just in the mood to turn the bass up for my SPL fix and that is when I miss the benefits of a ported alignment.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

Chaos said:


> I voted for sealed. I suspect that I would really like IB, but that is the one option I have never tried yet. Been driving trucks or SUVs for my last few vehicles, and I don't anticipate owning a sedan anytime soon, otherwise I would definitely experiment with it.


You can still experiment with it really.

Simply build a ridiculously large box... Say 5cuft for a 12" and give it an equally ridiculously size port, something like a big slot port like 12"x3" and 42" long, that will give you a port freq of about 20hz.

They give results similar, might be worth a shot if it's something you are interested in playing with.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

ported FTW!


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> i wonder people that are using sealed, if they fall in one of these categories?
> 
> Never tried ported
> Dont know how to design/build ported box
> ...


None of the above 

The first sub I ever had was a ~$150 "bass cube" and was a terrible sub by standards of SQ on this forum, however I loved it! Got me into car audio.. Ever since then though I've run sealed just due to space and ease of install, currently running two 12s in my Skyline.

Recently though I threw a TangBand 6.5" sub into a neat little ported enclosure for my work van, the thing isn't loud (obviously, it is loud enough for my needs though ) but sounds great! Bass is so linear and effortless and has brought the sound to life in my van (which has only 2 stock 4" spots for speakers in the dash).

Realising this, when I get some spare time I shall be getting together a single ported 12 to replace my twin sealed ones.. Can't wait


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

How many IB subs do you need to match the power of a single 300 watt sealed sub?


----------



## stevenminix (Dec 30, 2010)

sealed...


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

ported right now, going back to sealed for space concerns. tempted to try a 4th order bandpass but I can find the right sub that'll work in a small bp


----------



## keanuration (Dec 25, 2010)

I prefer the efficiency of ported, but space is becoming a bit more crucial. I have a kicker L7 8" in a ported enclosure @ .70 cu ft and it bumps! I also have a sealed enclosure for the trunk corner that houses a 10 and it performs with good SQ but the loudness is okay. I just may have to load up two 8" sealed instead to increase cone area for loudness.


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I built my first ported box for my Ranger. Its tuned at 30 hz. Its a simple slot port copied from the Ed web site. It sounds great with no difference in SQ I can hear Its much louder. Its down firing. I can't hear any port noise. The size is the only drawback. I don't use the space behind the seats so it fits. I had to pull the seat to install it. I have my subsonic filter set at 28 hz. It sounds like I added a sub its so much louder.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

If I can ever get it finished...


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Technically ported, but I have both sealed and ported boxes


----------



## biodtl (Jan 1, 2011)

Running an old-school Boston Pro 10.4LF in a sealed box. I prefer sealed boxes for smaller enclosures personally.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

biodtl said:


> Running an old-school Boston Pro 10.4LF in a sealed box. I prefer sealed boxes for smaller enclosures personally.


Same here. Space is at a premium in my car. Been thinking about going to a 10 just to use a box half the size of what I have now.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> If I can ever get it finished...


be carefuly aaron, my idq15v2's had some bad spider sag after leaving them IB for a few years


----------



## flexdmc (Aug 14, 2009)

JL 10W7 in sealed custom enclosure - E46 M3


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

1x12" in a sealed 1.1 cuft box running off 250 watts.......bliss.


----------



## Resonant (Mar 20, 2011)

Small sealed enclosure for my RE SE 12


----------



## dvnt88 (Feb 27, 2011)

1 - 1.3cuft sealed (With sub) PG TIElite , just built the box for this as I switched from 2 - TI12's (SVC) in a 1.1cuft chamber per sub in my '97 Z-28.


----------



## samos69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have run both and my preferred setup was ported. Currently undecided as I have very limited room behind my ute's back seat and will need to run a shallow sub...


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

4th order bandpass. Guess I'm a bit of an oddball.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

is bandpass considered a form of ported?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> is bandpass considered a form of ported?


Sure, and a form of sealed.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

isobaric,PR,TL and BP not on the poll? lol
After 2 years on Sealed, i went ported and love it, never looking back. I would like to hear a T line someday, never really heard one i don't think...aside from Bose's HT accoustimass junk


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> i wonder people that are using sealed, if they fall in one of these categories?
> 
> Never tried ported
> Dont know how to design/build ported box
> ...


I voted sealed but running sealed because of space limitations (2 - JL 10w3v3 in .7 cu ft each). 

I've had many setups including great ported enclosures (three 8s, two 12s, two 15s), 4th order bandpass (one 15), and sealed (three 8s, two 10s, three 10s, four 10s, two 12s, one 15, two 15s). I've never run IB. I'd prefer to run ported if I could fit the enclosure in my car.


----------



## Onyx1607 (Apr 18, 2011)

SQ junkie, 1st sub I had was sealed. I had always preferred sealed, as most ported setups I had heard were 'one note wonders'.

But when I heard a JL in a slot ported box - it was very 'tuneful'. Tuned low (26Hz), it wasn't the typical SPL maximising that most ported boxes tended to be set up for.

I'm now a fan of ported.


----------



## magnumsrt806 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have always had sealed boxes, now i have 2 10's in a slot ported box, and i like it. Definately is louder then sealed.


----------



## Maveri9720 (Apr 19, 2011)

Always had sealed. Going sealed again for my newest install. Although now, trunk space is my major priority, as opposed to a killer system. I guess we all grow up at some point.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got my 2 12w6v2's in a sealed box now, around 1.1 cuft each. I'm either going to go with a 1.5/per sealed or put them in my 3cuft ported box @ 30hz.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I like ported when I listen to hip hop and rap, but I prefer sealed for most of the music I listen to (rock, alternative, punk, metal, etc.). Due to real space constraints in my current car, I'm running an 8" in a tiny 0.33cf sealed box. Enough for me, at least I say that for now. I might run a pair of 8s later.


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

I finally built myself a ported box for my XXLS (830847) sub, it's about 2cf and tuned to ~27hz.. It has totally reinvented the bass in my car! The awesome quick punch and accuracy of my sealed box is still there and SQ has suffered nothing.. In fact it sounds the same if not better yet just goes lower and is louder now.

I heavily doubt I'll be going sealed again!


----------



## jeepnstuff (Aug 8, 2005)

Sealed for overall great sound!


----------



## melverc (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a ported box. Love SPL
But if you are looking for SQ go sealed


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

tornaido_3927 said:


> I finally built myself a ported box for my XXLS (830847) sub, it's about 2cf and tuned to ~27hz.. It has totally reinvented the bass in my car! The awesome quick punch and accuracy of my sealed box is still there and SQ has suffered nothing.. In fact it sounds the same if not better yet just goes lower and is louder now.
> 
> I heavily doubt I'll be going sealed again!


^ This. If you can afford the space, this is how to win.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

2 x 8" in JL Audio ported MicroSub enclosure.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Mike_Dee said:


> 2 x 8" in JL Audio ported MicroSub enclosure.


Which 8's? A buddy of mine had two JL 8w6s in a ported box in a CRX. It was amazing!!


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

EmptyKim said:


> Which 8's? A buddy of mine had two JL 8w6s in a ported box in a CRX. It was amazing!!



8W1-8 in parallel for a 4 ohm load.


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

Just installed a JBL P1224 in my first home built ported box, and all I can say is wow. I've been 90% sealed with my only ported setups being prefers which I hated. I like sealed for space, but this setup at 2.2 cubes tuned to 28 Hz is awesome. 

Josh

sent via Thunderbolt by the hand of Zeus.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

2 18" IB on 480 watts. no joke hahaha


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

EmptyKim said:


> Which 8's? A buddy of mine had two JL 8w6s in a ported box in a CRX. It was amazing!!


It's hard to go wrong in a CRX.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had 2 12s sealed and am now auditioning 2 JL 10w3v2s ported. I think I prefer sealed more but, the drivers I have in the ported are better drivers so, it's difficult to determine what set up is preferable. I think I'm kind of set on getting 2 Dayton HO 10s, ported though. I'm sure I'll be happy with it.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Single 12", 1.8 cu ft, slot vented and tuned to 35Hz, getting 300 watts. The bass is just as tight and clean as it was in a 1.25 cu ft sealed enclosure, but the low-end extension and output are just silly. I'll be switching to a different 12" that'll actually use the power my amp has on tap so that should be pretty interesting.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr. T. said:


> I'll be switching to a different 12" that'll actually use the power my amp has on tap so that should be pretty interesting.


What do you have in there now and what are you switching to?


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Right now it's a Pioneer Champion. Nothing special, really, just something I had available. I builtteh box to work well with a few different drivers I'm interested in. Mainly I'm between the Dayton HO DVC or the RE Audio SE-X.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

I am running 2 12's in a sealed box.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

sealed box that goes under the rear seat of my truck. a single 10" polk audio sub. 

sounds great.


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used ported in the past but currently love my sealed enclosures!


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

fish said:


> It's hard to go wrong in a CRX.


x2

any cabin without seats or anything blocking sound/air works well with subs


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i had sealed cuz it was easy. then i got a blue printed slot ported enclosure that was tuned and thought i was cool. now i want an IB, cuz that's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

I've had a lot of different setups, from ported 8's to sealed 18's. I prefer ported. I'm currently running 2-12's in a prefab box on 2800 watts. I'll be building a box soon. Going 3cuft tuned to 30-32hz. I'd like to go lower than that, but not sure how much output I'll lose.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

GoodyearJ said:


> I've had a lot of different setups, from ported 8's to sealed 18's. I prefer ported. I'm currently running 2-12's in a prefab box on 2800 watts. I'll be building a box soon. Going 3cuft tuned to 30-32hz. I'd like to go lower than that, but not sure how much output I'll lose.


The only output you'll lose is the ugly peak you get from tuning too high, which I always WANT to lose. Tune between 25 and 27 hz, and enjoy the SQ AND the lovely output.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Danometal said:


> The only output you'll lose is the ugly peak you get from tuning too high, which I always WANT to lose. Tune between 25 and 27 hz, and enjoy the SQ AND the lovely output.


Thanks. I'm gonna go for it. As it is now I cut the subsonic boost down to 3db of a possible 18


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

GoodyearJ said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna go for it. As it is now I cut the subsonic boost down to 3db of a possible 18


Go for low tune or mid tune? And, bass boost on an amp only boosts 45 hz and just a little on either side of that more often than not. So, 3 dbs boost @ 45 hz is like doubling your power only around 45 hz. That will be audibly peaky. I say leave it at zero forever. I despise bass boosts on amps. Good EQs in the HU are far more useful.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Danometal said:


> Go for low tune or mid tune? And, bass boost on an amp only boosts 45 hz and just a little on either side of that more often than not. So, 3 dbs boost @ 45 hz is like doubling your power only around 45 hz. That will be audibly peaky. I say leave it at zero forever. I despise bass boosts on amps. Good EQs in the HU are far more useful.


Agreed. The reason I still have it at a 3db boost is because I mostly listen to metal. Its just to get a little attack out of the bass drum. I'm not a fan of rap


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

GoodyearJ said:


> Agreed. The reason I still have it at a 3db boost is because I mostly listen to metal. Its just to get a little attack out of the bass drum. I'm not a fan of rap


I mostly listen to metal too. Out of all my boxes I've built (dual chamber sealed 12 inch box, with 1 cube each, single 15 ported - 4.3 cubes @ 36 hz, single 15 ported 4 cubes @ 30 hz, single 15 sealed - 2.6 cubes, and single 12 ported - 2.5 cubes @ 25 hz), the 2.5 cubes @ 25 hz slams the hardest on metal AND any music at that. It's very clean and tight like a sealed box, but with a flatter response and much more output.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Danometal said:


> I mostly listen to metal too. Out of all my boxes I've built (dual chamber sealed 12 inch box, with 1 cube each, single 15 ported - 4.3 cubes @ 36 hz, single 15 ported 4 cubes @ 30 hz, single 15 sealed - 2.6 cubes, and single 12 ported - 2.5 cubes @ 25 hz), the 2.5 cubes @ 25 hz slams the hardest on metal AND any music at that. It's very clean and tight like a sealed box, but with a flatter response and much more output.


I really appreciate the tip. When I build my new box, I think I'll go for 25-27hz. Thanks


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

GoodyearJ said:


> I really appreciate the tip. When I build my new box, I think I'll go for 25-27hz. Thanks


You bet man. I just don't want to see anyone making the common mistake of tuning too high because of misinformation like, "Tuning low will cost you all your high bass. It will just sound muddy. Etc." It was statements like that which cost me $90 and a lot of work to make that 36 hz box. I couldn't get that abortion of a subwoofer cabinet out of my car fast enough. Yuck!


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

had sealed, switched to ported


----------



## Truth (Dec 15, 2011)

I've always run sealed because of sq. Never had a spl issue (at least for my taste) to warrant anything else.


----------



## rush985 (Dec 29, 2011)

Had ported. Currently trying to switch to sealed


----------



## mi2loud4u (Jan 29, 2011)

i am running a single kicker s15l7 in a dual slot ported box tuned to 33hz with a pioneer prs-d1200spl amp and am very happy with it however i miss the super low vibrations i had with my two kicker comp tens in the sealed box of the past probably because the ssf cuts out most of that i might switch back to sealed or go ib from the end of the rear deck down with subs firing toward the trunk so the folding rear seats dont cause an issue and can still be used to show whats beating my poor little protege to pieces


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ported. I like listening to rap and dubstep and the low end extension can't be beat.

I haven't noticed a difference in SQ versus the sealed box my sub used to be in. If I ever own a car (I currently own an SUV) that's suitable for IB, I'm going to try IB.


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

Heretic with 3 18" in a sealed wall. Please dont hate me. lol


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

I've solely run sealed for 20 years. Easy to build, accurate and has always met my SPL needs, even back in my DJ Magic Mike/Techmaster PEB high school days. Back then, two 12" Fosgate Phase 1s, today one Morel Ultimo 12 and everything you can imagine in between...


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Wattser93 said:


> Ported. I like listening to rap and dubstep and the low end extension can't be beat.
> 
> I haven't noticed a difference in SQ versus the sealed box my sub used to be in. If I ever own a car (I currently own an SUV) that's suitable for IB, I'm going to try IB.


You will love IB for the really low stuff. Not as loud as ported but the bottom end is bottomless. I got into dubstep just because of the IB setup and even pipe organ music with 15hz content that you can feel and sense but not really hear.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> You will love IB for the really low stuff. Not as loud as ported but the bottom end is bottomless. I got into dubstep just because of the IB setup and even pipe organ music with 15hz content that you can feel and sense but not really hear.


Same here, top 40 sounds a lot better and I'm not wanting to admit that. Music with 15-30Hz becomes a magnet.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> Same here, top 40 sounds a lot better and I'm not wanting to admit that. Music with 15-30Hz becomes a magnet.


I'm tuned to 25 hz, and it's LOUD at 20 hz.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

kenikh said:


> I've solely run sealed for 20 years. Easy to build, accurate and has always met my SPL needs, even back in my DJ Magic Mike/Techmaster PEB high school days. Back then, two 12" Fosgate Phase 1s, today one Morel Ultimo 12 and everything you can imagine in between...


I have Techmaster PEB and Magic Mike on my iPod lol. Back in day I had a pair of sealed ESX 12s on a Phoenix Gold XS2300. For only 300 watts that setup slammed in a single cab truck.

Edit: I remember back in 1990. I was 10, and the neighbor would let me sit in his car and listen to his dual 15s in a hatchback. I brought over DJ Magic Mike and the Royal Posse on cassette (had the original Feel the Bass track), and tossed it in his system, and it wuz wangin!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Danometal said:


> I'm tuned to 25 hz, and it's LOUD at 20 hz.


I'm not sure and its too cold to mess with now lol, but I can hear a 25 tone however the 20 tone I feel a lot more and don't hear much. I can sense it in music no problem, it adds feel for sure. Since I feel it I can't really tell how it compares far as dB, is the problem I have. Think I have 20 boosted a couple notches on the EQ right now, sure is fun.

Right now I still have the little 350rms amp on them, have to swap a larger one back in it is running out of power at high output especially at 30 and less. It has some auto gain thing and seems to limit itself, but Sq is good at normal outputs.

Mind you these are pyles, better subs might put out more 20hz ported or IB. Unmounted these have 1"+ xmech or max ? I saw, but mounted they don't seem to get as much. But mounted I can't really see that well and I didn't hammer them hard until some break in hours were on them. The strange thing is I seem to have to gain them way up to get a lot of output above my normal level, I'm not fully understanding that. I have to run them up 8-10 higher on sub level on my 880prs HU. Or rather, I _can_ run them up that high lol. My normal level is pretty stout on bass so higher is just overpowering the FR.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> I'm not sure and its too cold to mess with now lol, but I can hear a 25 tone however the 20 tone I feel a lot more and don't hear much. I can sense it in music no problem, it adds feel for sure. Since I feel it I can't really tell how it compares far as dB, is the problem I have. Think I have 20 boosted a couple notches on the EQ right now, sure is fun.
> 
> Right now I still have the little 350rms amp on them, have to swap a larger one back in it is running out of power at high output especially at 30 and less. It has some auto gain thing and seems to limit itself, but Sq is good at normal outputs.
> 
> Mind you these are pyles, better subs might put out more 20hz ported or IB. Unmounted these have 1"+ xmech or max ? I saw, but mounted they don't seem to get as much. But mounted I can't really see that well and I didn't hammer them hard until some break in hours were on them. The strange thing is I seem to have to gain them way up to get a lot of output above my normal level, I'm not fully understanding that. I have to run them up 8-10 higher on sub level on my 880prs HU. Or rather, I _can_ run them up that high lol. My normal level is pretty stout on bass so higher is just overpowering the FR.


I think there's another guy here running those same subs IB. I have a car with fold down seats, so I could go IB, but for now I'm digging the low tuned ported for the sick rumbles.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

20hz is where my ears start having problems. I can play 15-20hz and see the passenger seatback moving and the roof rippling but I can't hear it that well. Last time it was RTA'd, it was nearly flat from 20hz-80hz but it doesn't sound that way. 15hz is pretty much silent. 20hz can be heard well but definitely not as loud as 30hz. It's the bass that can be felt and not heard that adds so much to the experience.


----------



## welderf15 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sealed for SQ and tight bass


----------



## Lazerbeam323ci (Nov 30, 2011)

I have used sealed in the past but currently have 2 8"s in IB. I can't get low enough or loud enough with these. I'm realizing I love bass so next setup will be ported. I miss playing Techmaster


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Lazerbeam323ci said:


> I have used sealed in the past but currently have 2 8"s in IB. I can't get low enough or loud enough with these. I'm realizing I love bass so next setup will be ported. I miss playing Techmaster


cant go bigger subs?


----------



## Lazerbeam323ci (Nov 30, 2011)

I have JL Stealthboxes for E46 BMWs. I liked having my trunk and thought I grew out of bass head phase. So if I keep them 8's are all that can fit without major fab work and I'm not great at that stuff.

But I am considering some different ideas...I think I've decided I need an enclosure and likely I will go with a bigger driver. Maybe 10s or a single 12


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

im not familar with your car, but u cant go bigger IB? everyone goes for 15s so their loud enough, but even 10s or 12s would increase your output and being IB takes up little to no room.

but the fab work required might be too hard or too much lol


----------



## Lazerbeam323ci (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought about it. My 8"s are on the rear deck and I can still fold my rear seats down. The deck won't fit bigger, maybe 10"s but I'll need to cut the stock holes.

Otherwise I could build a baffle to mount a 15" but then no more ability to fold down the seats and it's alot of work to seal the baffle behind a folding seat. I'd be better off with a box...so now I'm leaning towards that lol


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I run ported, but I do prefered sealed. However my first build will be a quarter wave design. I just want to see if QW sounds as tight as a sealed. 

As for ported sounding tight, I hear many people tell me that they can, but never quite heard one that does. I've heard some good ported, but not quite in the same league as sealed.


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

2 out of 3. IB in the boat, where mounting spaces are hard to come by, and sealed in the car. 

I think it's more of a what you have the space for and what the result you are looking for than anything else.


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

I've always built sealed, but I'd really like to try my hand at a ported enclosure for my next build.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sealed personally BUT I wish I could run IB in my car. Corvette is not the easiest to pull an IB set up off. I have heard a couple IB setups now and I will say I was blown away.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I have run ported, sealed, passive radiator and IB and my all time favorite was IB. I ran the sub channel of a Fosgate 25 to life power 1000 on a pair of Fi X series 12's (4ohm mono so a rated 300w to the pair) it got loud and hit solid down to about 22-25 hz. The only reason I am not running IB at the moment is because my car is a hatch.

The passive radiator enclosure was the loudest though.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

(1) ported 8w7 in recommended air space @ 31hz


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

4 Old school Audiobahn AW1008T 10s DVC2 [email protected] each and 2000 Pk in 2.0cu ft per chamber tuned to 30HZ running @2ohms bridged .


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

1 tc sounds 3hp motor reconed into a 15.. had it ported to 29 for a pretty flat response.. but now its in a sealed box with 1.40 i beleieve and its not as loud but it sounds more accurate personally.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

I used sealed. Better SQ, and lower extension over comparable ported. It doesn't get as loud, obviously, though.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

Im all over the place. Had 2 Oz ME12.2 IB in the rear deck, but my tint is hella faded and it was starting to affect the subs. So they got pulled and now I have my Oz ME15.2 in a sealed enclosure with 2.1 after displacement to hold me over until I get something more permanent installed. Ultimately I plan on 4 15's in 12ft.3 sealed. Thought about going with a vented enclosure, but the freq response is a little flatter in winisd sealed. And even though Im going with 4 15's walled, Im not aiming for spl.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

putergod said:


> I used sealed. *Better SQ*, and lower extension over comparable ported. It doesn't get as loud, obviously, though.


I don't think that's a fact. Maybe the case in some scenarios but ported can have better SQ than sealed.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I don't think that's a fact. Maybe the case in some scenarios but ported can have better SQ than sealed.


That is still a "scenario" related statement.
IMHO, the BEST ported would not match the SQ of the BEST sealed... It's just the nature of the design. There is no reason to fight it. One is geared toward a flat, smooth, tight response at the cost of SPL while one is geared toward SPL at the cost of not having the flat, smooth response. That's like saying a Honda Civic can have just as much horsepower as a C6 Vette. Sure... it "can", but at what cost? In an EQUAL scenario, it just can't happen.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

putergod said:


> That is still a "scenario" related statement.
> IMHO, the BEST ported would not match the SQ of the BEST sealed... It's just the nature of the design. There is no reason to fight it. One is geared toward a flat, smooth, tight response at the cost of SPL while one is geared toward SPL at the cost of not having the flat, smooth response. That's like saying a Honda Civic can have just as much horsepower as a C6 Vette. Sure... it "can", but at what cost? In an EQUAL scenario, it just can't happen.


While I hate Civics and I like your analogy, it's not quite right with ported vs sealed. A low tuned ported can sound better than sealed. With less power and less excursion for a given output, ported can have less distortion than sealed and a nearly flat response. There's nothing wrong with cutting some of the hump around tuning. Reducing power around tuning is actually a benefit.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Agreed^ Ported and bandpass enclosures are great ways to minimize distortion, as are huge cone area setups.


----------



## CaptEditor (Nov 25, 2011)

I am currently running a sealed CDT HD-1200CF. It's a roughly .85 cubic foot box.

I would really like to go ported next with the same sub. I was thinking a 2.25-2.5 cubic foot box tuned to around 25 hertz


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> While I hate Civics and I like your analogy, it's not quite right with ported vs sealed. A low tuned ported can sound better than sealed. With less power and less excursion for a given output, ported can have less distortion than sealed and a nearly flat response. There's nothing wrong with cutting some of the hump around tuning. Reducing power around tuning is actually a benefit.


Again, I must disagree. If you have to use processing to make one thing sound as good as another does without the processing, then that one thing does NOT sound as good as the other. 
A well-built, truly air tight, properly sized sealed enclosure with a high quality subwoofer designed for it will have better SQ, but less SPL, then an equally well built, properly tuned ported enclosure with an equally high quality subwoofer designed for it - both on the same amplifier, with no processing (or with equally fine-tuned processing). Also with both placed in an equally perfect location and firing angle. In other words, with ALL things being EQUAL (as much as possible), the sealed enclosure will have better SQ and the ported will be louder.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Again, that is disputable. This is where designing the enclosure for the car in mind comes into play. For instance, big reds bandpass box plays in truck flat from 25hz-55hz, with less excursion and distortion than a sealed box would.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

putergod said:


> Again, I must disagree. If you have to use processing to make one thing sound as good as another does without the processing, then that one thing does NOT sound as good as the other.
> A well-built, truly air tight, properly sized sealed enclosure with a high quality subwoofer designed for it will have better SQ, but less SPL, then an equally well built, properly tuned ported enclosure with an equally high quality subwoofer designed for it - both on the same amplifier, with no processing (or with equally fine-tuned processing). Also with both placed in an equally perfect location and firing angle. In other words, with ALL things being EQUAL (as much as possible), the sealed enclosure will have better SQ and the ported will be louder.


This blanket statement is not correct. There's nothing wrong with cutting sub frequencies to get a flat response and it can be done with simple EQ. You're not going to find many people not EQing their setups. Some ported and bandpass enclosures have flat in car response with no eq just like some sealed setups need EQ, especially a boost on the low end. I would rather have to cut power than add power any day. Less power compression, less excursion, less distortion, sounds like SQ to me. Sealed having better SQ than ported is a myth. If anything it can be argued the other way. Depending on my needs and my car, I would first try to do sealed or bandpass or a lot of cone area in an IB configuration before sticking a sealed box in the car ever again. I've had the same speakers in the same car on the same amps in all 4 of those configurations and sealed was my least favorite for SQ.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Again, that is disputable. This is where designing the enclosure for the car in mind comes into play. For instance, big reds bandpass box plays in truck flat from 25hz-55hz, with less excursion and distortion than a sealed box would.


His setup sounds amazing. I heard it loud and clear at a meet once...... from 50' away lol.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Ran mostly sealed in the "beginning" then ported for a short while. Last few enclosures have been sealed and I prefer it. Sealed seems to drop lower with more authority than a ported box. Future project will be using a pair of Dyns in IB. Anxious to hear them.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've used both, and preffer the sound of a well implimented ported. Last set up was 2 MTX 12" BTL's in ported enclosures. Air space was just a bit under spec, but with some mild subtractive EQ'ing, it evened out quite nice.


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

i am very new here but i am doing as much reading as possible to learn, ive had a few different set ups, 4 kicker 10's ib first real big system, then a single mtx 10 in a ported box, was not as effective as the 4 10's then 2 sealed 10s in a hatch back and they were real nice replaced those 2 with a single 12 sealed i liked the tightness better than the 2 10s , now im running a kicker l7 8" in the kicker ported box and it feels pretty good and blends in a little better than the single sealed 12. i think i might want to try a sa8 in a good ported box for my next set up,


----------



## hvacguy (Jul 4, 2009)

I've ran sealed and ported in the past 25+ years. I'm currently running a 12W7 ported in 2.25 cu.ft. net per a guy I talked to at the factory. It's powered by a JL 1000.1 through an Audison Bit One with a bass restoration circuit. All I can say is that It sounds amazing and gets extremely loud. I've played around with a few different setups with this sub and this is magic. I told the guy at the factory that I didn't care about the recommended, safe, enclosures. I wanted the enclosure he'd run. They gave me all the specs for enclosure volume and port area to build the magic enclosure. Ported all the way. I would definitely use a sub sonic filter. With the right equipment you'd be surprised how beneficial they can be.


----------



## Brad92 (Apr 30, 2012)

I've ran sealed and ported. A properly ported vox sounds just as good as sealed, if not better.

That being said, most people don't take the time to make ported boxes that match the sub, so sealed is considered the better SQ solution since its easy to make.

I am running sealed right now and will probably have to in the future due to the amount of space I have available in my truck

probably sent from a classroom


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought a new car a few months ago, old box won't fit in new boot so now I'm running a ****ty sealed prefab thing.
I'll be fabbing a huge ported box for the sub soon enough.

I miss all my low end


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Donald Gierhart's Photos | Facebook

Donald Gierhart's Photos | Facebook

This was before the 1" plexi went on the back. Two sealed chambers, into another chamber sealed from the trunk forward firing. just eight 12"s


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Right now I'm sunning sealed but I'm going to start throwing together a box for my new subs. Going to be 4 cubic feet, 8 inch round port tuned to about 25-26Hz.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Still playing a pair of IDMAX tens in a Wicked 0ne 32 - (looks like an end table ), but shakes the house :surprised:

Purty lil thang, right down to the hand fininsh Pete put on it


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oliver said:


> Still playing a pair of IDMAX tens in a Wicked 0ne 32 - (looks like an end table ), but shakes the house :surprised:
> 
> Purty lil thang, right down to the hand fininsh Pete put on it


Just searched what that is... I think I'm going to have to build one of those!

Maybe with a pair of Black Widow 18s 

The Decware WO32 - High Performance HORN Subwoofer


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Just searched what that is... I think I'm going to have to build one of those!
> 
> Maybe with a pair of Black Widow 18s
> 
> The Decware WO32 - High Performance HORN Subwoofer


The opening determines the extent of low bass that can be generated.

Your box will need to be modified to appreciate the lows that can be generated. 

Good Luck, SaturnSL1 

I love my much bigger motored drivers, they totally can handle the range of frequencies thrown at them.

I am powering it with a Crown amplifier !


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Surprised to see so many sealed votes. I've tried large sealed and ported but always end up back at small sealed. I use ported for HT.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I run sealed got tired of the port noise and rumble from ported designs.


----------



## oldturd (Oct 31, 2009)

I run 2 JBL GTi1500s reconed with CV stroker cones and absolutely love them.


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

I run ported cause that's what my car came with (it was bought used).

I have appreciated it however, since it is quite subtle and it does what is asked of it. It fills the lower registers...


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

How can you call it IB? Aren't you using your trunk as a very large sealed enclosure?


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

bark424 said:


> How can you call it IB? Aren't you using your trunk as a very large sealed enclosure?


Technically a sealed enclosure can be called IB if it is large enough. I think 4x Vas is considered IB. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm 1.5 x Vas and lose 1dB at 20Hz from infinite volume. I call that IB, 1dB is not really meaningful and is easily EQ'd or not that noticeable. And that is a model with no cabin gain. I hear very little difference with the trunk and/or car doors/windows open or shut. I think I can detect that 1dB change in very low bass and is not much. Pair of pyle 15s in a 16cf trunk.

If your IB sub has a huge Vas it may still be affected by a large trunk, it completely depends on the sub you use if you get that IB response or not in your volume of space. A multiple of Vas may be a good rule of thumb but if you model it and change the volume you can see the point where the curve starts to drop on the bottom end. If you only tune your system down to 30Hz and not lower for example you could go smaller yet and still have virtually the same response as complete IB would (in particular if you use a Fs20Hz sub for example). Lot of people run SS filters making bottom frequencies meaningless. I don't in fact I have a little boost on 20Hz as that is why I run IB subs; run them to get that low.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I consider it "true IB" once the trunk has no noticeable effect on the QTC or sound. That makes my 16 cube trunk IB as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> I'm 1.5 x Vas and lose 1dB at 20Hz from infinite volume. I call that IB, 1dB is not really meaningful and is easily EQ'd or not that noticeable. And that is a model with no cabin gain. I hear very little difference with the trunk and/or car doors/windows open or shut. I think I can detect that 1dB change in very low bass and is not much. Pair of pyle 15s in a 16cf trunk.
> 
> If your IB sub has a huge Vas it may still be affected by a large trunk, it completely depends on the sub you use if you get that IB response or not in your volume of space. A multiple of Vas may be a good rule of thumb but if you model it and change the volume you can see the point where the curve starts to drop on the bottom end. If you only tune your system down to 30Hz and not lower for example you could go smaller yet and still have virtually the same response as complete IB would (in particular if you use a Fs20Hz sub for example). Lot of people run SS filters making bottom frequencies meaningless. I don't in fact I have a little boost on 20Hz as that is why I run IB subs; run them to get that low.


I think we want the same thing, very low bass. After some TA on the subs they are incredibly tight and impactful but I tried something I haven't tried in a while. First I used a 30h then a 35hz highpass filter. Anyway, it was a bit surprising how much low end I lost and how much I need them to play that low. There were a couple notes that went missing with the filters on. It reminded me of my previous sealed setups. Some music just doesn't sound right unless the system can reproduce sub 30


----------



## jhnkvn (Mar 26, 2011)

Currently on a sealed IDMax in a 2.0cu.ft box. No complaints so far really


----------

